# MALE Riders



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Where are you fellas hiding? I have noticed a lot of ladies who enjoy horses and riding, but I haven't seen very many guys around here. Is it true? Are there gentlemen who actually enjoy horses?!?!


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Obviously they are all out breaking cow horses or baleing hay. XD


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Tejas said:


> Where are you fellas hiding? I have noticed a lot of ladies who enjoy horses and riding, but I haven't seen very many guys around here. Is it true? Are there gentlemen who actually enjoy horses?!?!


Ah, this instantly brought up a picture in my mind I saw on Facebook from Equestrian Lifestyle, I will have to post the link when I get home from work. I cannot get to it now. 

I think there are gentleman that enjoy horses, but I think they veiw it as work A LOT of the time, but not always. Most men like to work I've found and I have yet to see one riding in an arena or doing ground work. They like to get on and go to work! Something funny too! I have never seen a guy post in a western saddle no matter how rough the ride. They sit their a** down and that's the end of that. I do believe there are guys that purely enjoy horses and riding, but those guys are hard to find! But give me a man who looks good on a horse AND knows what he's doing and I'll be set. My man's in training, so I'm halfway there. lol.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Tejas said:


> Where are you fellas hiding? I have noticed a lot of ladies who enjoy horses and riding, but I haven't seen very many guys around here. Is it true? Are there gentlemen who actually enjoy horses?!?!


Yes, but they know that horses are "chick magnets" so they all become farriers so they can get around to as many barns and horses as possible and meet as many women as possible ha ha ha

Seriously, there are tons of men around here into horses, but they train/work horses. I think it is a different mentality when it is a job. Don't know that they would spend time on a forum such as this one, for example. I can't imagine the men at my facility on an internet horse forum. They talk to each other and I guess get their social needs met elsewhere.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I saw a t-shirt today that says "Horses are God's apology for men" lol


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey now.. We are here reading...LOL


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

LOL apology to men. That is hilarious!


----------



## LAhorses (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry but a guy on a horse is hot!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That is a HILARIOUS shirt, lol

There are two kinds of men in the Horse world:

The kind that enjoy horses and like to ride
The kind that enjoy the females and ride to impress

I like the first kind, been caught too many times in situations with the second kind. Would really like seeing more of the first kind because then you can really hang out and ride with them without feeling like you're in a bad movie.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Tejas said:


> Where are you fellas hiding? I have noticed a lot of ladies who enjoy horses and riding, but I haven't seen very many guys around here. Is it true? Are there gentlemen who actually enjoy horses?!?!


You're hanging out in the wrong place, you wont find men at the barn or riding in arenas. You have to head out to the trails and search there for us!


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Correction! I wasn't searching for men or a man. LoL! I have one of those things. I was just curious as to how many fellas interact on a forum with their interests in horses. I've come to find that not many actually do. This means I actually have to go outside in the TX heat to find the bf some riding buddies. Geeze.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Women like to discuss the things they do.
Men like to do things and observe them then do something else.
The sexes are wired differently.
There are plenty of men who ride.
About posting in a western saddle. I do not either. I don't see any reason too. Plus we like to keep things in their place for safety purposes. Shalom


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Why do you think I ride ? I got stuck with a horse I was feeding , got online and saw the pictures of a nearby riding club, including their year end christmas party. 30 girls, one guy. A rocket scientist I'm not but even I could figure that one out.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I post in a western saddle, but not by popping way out of the saddle. When I post, my goal is for my rump to get out of the saddle but my jeans to stay in contact. But I'm usually using an Aussie-style saddle, so I'm allowed to do whatever I want...:twisted:


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

I asked this same question at he barn and the answer I got was "they are either cowboy anti-feminist *******s or they are gay english riders" not my own opinion just what I heard. I am at a barn with 40 some horses and there are no men. I am sure the tables are turned in the midwest where there are actual working ranches and such.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

hberrie said:


> I asked this same question at he barn and the answer I got was "they are either cowboy anti-feminist *******s or they are gay english riders" not my own opinion just what I heard. I am at a barn with 40 some horses and there are no men. I am sure the tables are turned in the midwest where there are actual working ranches and such.


Ouch! That's a huge blanket stereotype if I ever saw one!

Could be true though, I'm not there to form my own opinion *shrug*

I just don't understand why it's considered a girl sport. It's so much fun to ride and spend time with horses. Even my dad loved it, and my brother. They're both allergic (had to take a LOT of benadryl within the course of the day) 

They're missing out..


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I don't think us gushing over the [better] relationship we have with our horses endears males to much to join in. :rofl:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Joidigm said:


> I don't think us gushing over the [better] relationship we have with our horses endears males to much to join in.


Yeah not all of us are like that though  The guys at my barn are very loving towards their horses, more so than you'd expect. 

But yeah maybe some are put off by that. Silly reason to miss out on a good sport though.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah not all of us are like that though  The guys at my barn are very loving towards their horses, more so than you'd expect.
> 
> But yeah maybe some are put off by that. Silly reason to miss out on a good sport though.


Really now.... there is the relationship with the horse, the relationship with the man, and the relationship with the good girlfriends. If you expect to get ALL that good stuff from one man, well, in my opinion that is asking too much. I'm willing to sacrifice the relationship with a man temporarily due to obligations with work and horses (which take up ALL my time haha). And you see therefore what my priorities are )


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

outnabout said:


> Really now.... there is the relationship with the horse, the relationship with the man, and the relationship with the good girlfriends. If you expect to get ALL that good stuff from one man, well, in my opinion that is asking too much. I'm willing to sacrifice the relationship with a man temporarily due to obligations with work and horses (which take up ALL my time haha). And you see therefore what my priorities are )



I'm having trouble understanding what your post is about........

Can you break it down for me, please?


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Tejas said:


> Where are you fellas hiding? I have noticed a lot of ladies who enjoy horses and riding, but I haven't seen very many guys around here. Is it true? Are there gentlemen who actually enjoy horses?!?!


There are quite a few men who ride. You just have to ride in the right places. About 1/3 of the riders I know are men, but you won't find many of them around stables or on trails that you haul to. Don't look for many around horse shows either. Around here they ride in the country or get together at someone's place that has plenty of area to ride on. They're often spending time training horses. Most of them that I know shoot from horse back some hunt. Most women who ride aren't really into spending as much time actually in the saddle riding as the men are, so there aren't many women riding with most of the men.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I'm having trouble understanding what your post is about........
> 
> Can you break it down for me, please?


Not sure if you are serious or not... 

This thread about interest in horses and men and where are the men in the horse world, or maybe just on this forum, because men who ride and enjoy horses are hot and we would like to see more of them???

And then something about cowboys and feminists and gay English riders... )

To put it briefly, I was just saying that maybe talking about riding (girlfriends), actually riding and learning new things (cowboys), and romance (wherever) don't necessarily come in the same package. 
As for myself, I do very little talking about riding, a lot of actually riding and learning new things from cowboys, and forego the romance due to other obligations. Does that make sense?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

"Barn drama" is a good reason for most men to avoid "barns". And riding in circles while an instructor (usually female) criticizes them usually isn't high on most guys list of things that sound fun. I like riding, but I'd rate going to a show with my horse right up there with anesthesia-free tooth extraction.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

nuisance said:


> I saw a t-shirt today that says "Horses are God's apology for men" lol


:lol: That sounds like a spin off of a the saying we had back in the 70's (but it wasn't on a T-shirt). Of course most riders where men back then.
"God created horses to make up for women" :lol: (also heard it as "God gave Adam the horse to make up for Eve"). But since I guess the increase in female riders would account for the rewording :lol:. One thing that hasn't changed though is girl friends (and wives/ex wives) complaining about the time we spend with our horses :lol:. 

In my case the solution was easy. My horse was easier to get along with, so I got rid of the wife :lol: (and bought an extra horse)

Don't get me wrong. It's wonderful to have a good woman, but it's so much easier to find a good horse :lol:. And the horse never complained that I wasn't riding Dressage or didn't like where we were riding :lol:.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

bsms said:


> "Barn drama" is a good reason for most men to avoid "barns". And riding in circles while an instructor (usually female) criticizes them usually isn't high on most guys list of things that sound fun. I like riding, but I'd rate going to a show with my horse right up there with anesthesia-free tooth extraction.


:rofl: Don't know that I'd have said it quite like that, but certainly drives home the point I was making.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

outnabout said:


> Not sure if you are serious or not...
> 
> This thread about interest in horses and men and where are the men in the horse world, or maybe just on this forum, because men who ride and enjoy horses are hot and we would like to see more of them???
> 
> ...


Ah okay, that makes more sense!
Yes I was serious, I honestly did not understand but now I do. Thank you! 

Talking about riding I've noticed isn't a guy's favourite thing to discuss it's more about doing as you say. But I don't talk about riding in my free time unless someone asks me (I used to be a part time instructor) cause I'd rather shut up and do it :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

bsms said:


> "Barn drama" is a good reason for most men to avoid "barns". And riding in circles while an instructor (usually female) criticizes them usually isn't high on most guys list of things that sound fun. I like riding, but I'd rate going to a show with my horse right up there with anesthesia-free tooth extraction.


See I don't do barn drama. Someone tried to drag me into it while I was over here (loooong story, not really gonna go into it) and I just don't go there. Drama isn't my thing, I'm casual and cool at the barn. But I do know people who strive to make some happen which is pretty sad IMOP.

Could see why guys wouldn't want to be near THAT.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

My hubby's a rider - one of those natural talent ******s. Having a wife that has crawled her way up the technical side of riding whether her body had the apptitude or not, doesn't always make for paradise in our world. 

Like most other Neanderthals(pardon my present hubby-chafe) he prefers to be out doin', rather than talkin' 'bout doin'.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

The reason so few of us guys are on here is twofold.
One, some of you ladies talk so much w can't get a word in edgewise.
Two, we're done with the talking, and have moved forward into the doing.
It gives you ladies more room to flap your gums about how your horsey makes you feel.
Sorry its so harsh, but its quite accurate.
Its a chick thing....w understand...lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

azwantapaint said:


> The reason so few of us guys are on here is twofold.
> One, some of you ladies talk so much w can't get a word in edgewise.
> Two, we're done with the talking, and have moved forward into the doing.
> It gives you ladies more room to flap your gums about how your horsey makes you feel.
> ...


..........I doubt you're sorry.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> ..........I doubt you're sorry.


Sky,
Its a tongue in cheek thing....with a modicum of seriousness blended in.
We guys have little use for drama, talking, discussing feelings, worrying about what anyone else thinks, fussing over little details, and the like.
You lovely ladies handle all that for us, and then some.
Just take a look at all the new posts in the past couple hours.
Conformation questions by the dozen, female hygiene issues, drama creation threads, rants over things that could easily be resolved with a little old fashioned whipass delivery, what should I do about this that, or the other thing, and the list goes on.
1 in 20 posts or so have some tangible and sound information in there, or a valid and viable question being posed.
While I do enjoy this forum immensely, and the great information I have learned here, its terribly overshadowed by the volume of nonsense and noise of people that appear to adore the sound of their fingers tapping on a keyboard, or seeking attention however they can derive it.
The inclination to such styles of communication is a gender thing.
Present a man a question, you'll generally get a solution to the problem in the question.
Present a woman the exact same question, and you'll generally get an entirely different response, primarily based in feelings of some fashion.
Now, understand that this is neither good nor bad, merely two different styles of communication, founded in two separate methods of thinking.
Personally, I could care less how my horse conforms, a long as she is healthy and happy, and able to haul my 275# self on down the trail happily and safely.
But, its the caveat of the forum being open to all who choose to peruse.
And that works for me.
Sweet dreams, sleep tight, i'm going out for a cocktail or 4...lol
D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

My husband loves to ride and loves horses. It took a LONGGGGGG time to get him there. Years. You'll never find him on a horse forum or bulletin board.

Men don't communicate the way women do. They just don't. So even though there are men who ride and appreciate horses, you won't find too many of them taking an active part in forums. The ones that do are a joy. And they usually present a point of view that is just a shade "off" from what you hear from all the women. But most of the time, they are busy doing something else.
It's just the way they are.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have noticed that the local levels have very few male riders.
However when you get to the top especially in the westernevents most riders are male.
Most trainers are male.
also I know there are many women that work but men still make more in this country and are usually the major bread winner in the family.
As a father who worked full time I did not have much time to surf the internet.
It was only after semi retiring and my daughters graduating from cololege that I started using this forum Shalom


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

hemms said:


> My hubby's a rider - one of those natural talent ******s. Having a wife that has crawled her way up the technical side of riding whether her body had the apptitude or not, doesn't always make for paradise in our world.
> 
> Like most other Neanderthals(pardon my present hubby-chafe) he prefers to be out doin', rather than talkin' 'bout doin'.


 Ditto here.. Hubby thinks I am silly for being in a forum


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> That is a HILARIOUS shirt, lol
> 
> There are two kinds of men in the Horse world:
> 
> ...


You are forgetting the rare third kind, the kind that rides for exercise & health benefits. Also he would never post on here, he views the internet as vehicle for work, banking, email & shopping, never for entertainment.

My husband was watching the tv show "The Doctors", they listed horseback riding as an activity that prevents oestoperosis, and encourages good posture & an anti-aging stance. He was all over it after that, he takes lessons with me as well. He enjoys riding because it's good exercise and our instructor makes both the horses & us sweat.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok so I get it.. we have to DRAG them out of the fields and plant them behind a computer ...only to get a witty "we dont like it here" reply. Geeze. LoL. 
I'm kidding. It's nice to know they are lurking upon us and shaking their heads at us ladies. Hey..at least they are around and we know we haven't chased them off yet!


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

most of the men ive known have never even seen a horse.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Although still mostly female, I have noticed a much higher percentage of male riders in endurance than I have found in other activities.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

bsms said:


> "Barn drama" is a good reason for most men to avoid "barns". And riding in circles while an instructor (usually female) criticizes them usually isn't high on most guys list of things that sound fun. I like riding, but I'd rate going to a show with my horse right up there with anesthesia-free tooth extraction.


I agree. All the men that I know with horses have them at home with them and the riding we do is rarely planned out very much. It's typically more like "let's see what's on the other side of those woods/that hill/that road/etc." Sometimes we can go for hours, sometimes we hit an impasse and have to take another route, sometimes we get lost...but with good trail mares, we _never_ have to stop and ask directions to get back home ;-)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> I agree. All the men that I know with horses have them at home with them and the riding we do is rarely planned out very much. It's typically more like "let's see what's on the other side of those woods/that hill/that road/etc." Sometimes we can go for hours, sometimes we hit an impasse and have to take another route, sometimes we get lost...but with good trail mares, we _never_ have to stop and ask directions to get back home ;-)


Because they pay attention to how they got there 

But no I just think if you are giving up something awesome, because of a few chatty cattys.. then you're seriously missing out and you may continue to miss out on stuff. 

Tune it out, move on. Those not on the forum are missing out on a WHOLE bunch of training advice, tips, new methods, and good friends with the same interests. Plus all the laughs we get from the goofy threads or pictures or stories.

Seriously.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Yeah not all of us are like that though  The guys at my barn are very loving towards their horses, more so than you'd expect.
> 
> But yeah maybe some are put off by that. Silly reason to miss out on a good sport though.


I'm not either, not openly at least, but I know some who are. :shock:

And it could be worse. My husband is "horse-sour" and it's his horsey mom's fault. But as long as I give him his time, and don't try to combine it with horse time or overlap them, or crunch his time down for more time with horses, he's okay giving me my horse time lol. It's my me time, and we're good as long as it doesn't interfere with us time.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

There are many reasons for a male to ride (I'm a guy lol)... I hate the stereotype of all english riders are gay, since I'm switching to english, and I am most definitely straight. It's definitely not a bad thing to be the only teen guy at my lesson barn XD


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Another thing ladies men do not get the Horsie Mom, rehoming, or heart horse stuff.
We buy horses.
We LIKE horses.
We are not about to claim parentage for anything in case we get sued for child support. Unless we have a court order.
You want to call me Daddy you better get some DNA. LOL Shalom


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> I agree. All the men that I know with horses have them at home with them and the riding we do is rarely planned out very much. It's typically more like "let's see what's on the other side of those woods/that hill/that road/etc." Sometimes we can go for hours, sometimes we hit an impasse and have to take another route, sometimes we get lost...but with good trail mares, we _never_ have to stop and ask directions to get back home ;-)


I don't know about you but I never get lost, always know exactly where I'm at. Not always sure which way to go but I definately know where I am. It doesn't worry me at all not knowing which way to turn, I've learned my horse knows exactly where the trailer is located.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> Another thing ladies men do not get the Horsie Mom, rehoming, or heart horse stuff.
> We buy horses.
> We LIKE horses.
> We are not about to claim parentage for anything in case we get sued for child support. Unless we have a court order.
> You want to call me Daddy you better get some DNA. LOL Shalom


It's not meant to be taken seriously, lol. Cool it and take it as the joke that it is!

Maybe some girls go too far, but the rest of us are just messing around lol. I mean if you look at dogs, some people baby talk to their dogs, which drives me crazy and I probably wouldn't do that. But doesn't mean I'm gonna stop hanging out with them or talking to them. I'm a bit more mature than that lol. 

*Not saying that to you, or anyone in particular.. nor am I judging your maturity level. I just said that about myself, because I think if I stopped talking to someone because they baby-talk their animals.. that would be really really silly! I'd miss out on some good friends

*Feels funny that I'm the only one really standing up for the girls. Hello ladies, where you at? Need your opinions too as this isn't my way or the highway lol.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

In the military, I was rated as a navigator. I've never been lost, but I've sometimes gone exploring...:wink:


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

DNA *snort, snort*. I got no problem chuckling at my own feminineinclinations. I can totally relate to both sides. I envy my hubby's ease with his exploring horsey self. I do try to coax him into more organized riding, if for nothing else more than the horsey peeps socialization. I want to find him a boyfriend to ride with! Again, meddling female wiles and very likely I'd be ticked about sharing when/if it were to happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Us guys are here and for me I am trail ride my Belgium and spoiling him and his friend a lot No time for woman not that I would not like to ride with some but in my area it is all hunter jumpers :?


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

H/J's. Scary stuff there man. :rofl: Try your hand at Fox Hunters. :shock: *shudders* Give me a H/J any day.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> It's not meant to be taken seriously, lol. Cool it and take it as the joke that it is!
> 
> Maybe some girls go too far, but the rest of us are just messing around lol. I mean if you look at dogs, some people baby talk to their dogs, which drives me crazy and I probably wouldn't do that. But doesn't mean I'm gonna stop hanging out with them or talking to them. I'm a bit more mature than that lol.
> 
> ...


I lose IQ when I baby talk. It's worse than watching Mean Girls or something equally retarded.

I tried the whole, it's my baby, I'm his mommy, thing...

Didn't work out.

My "baby" ended up being someone else's pet at the whim of the B(M)IL.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I just wont a woman that love to trail ride like me and take care of there horse like it was there kid so were are they??


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Duffy they're around. 



Joidigm said:


> I lose IQ when I baby talk. It's worse than watching Mean Girls or something equally retarded.


Amen girl! Sky isn't my "baby" but I let others say that about him. No skin off of my nose. He's more like my friend and student and team mate. 

But again, no problem with others expressing that about their own horses or me and my horse.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> That is a HILARIOUS shirt, lol
> 
> There are two kinds of men in the Horse world:
> 
> ...


I see nothing wrong with being both.


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I would start the stud jokes, but first I want to know why there are Christian Singles ads on my page. :shock:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Skyseternal, my former post was meant in jest.
I have plenty of friends in both sexes.
I however, do not belong to any riding club, or use any arenas.
When I do ride though I prefer to ride alone.
It is my down time and I spend hours talking to others about their problems. If the horse starts talking then I'm the one with the problem. LOL Shalom


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Hey I don't have any christian singles ads on my page.
Then again as a Jew I really would not be interested anyway.
bring on the stud jokes. Shalom


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

I guess I have it good. My Fiance pays my boarding fee for Char, she was after all "his horse" first. (ROFL, we all knew she was mine from the get go) He comes to the barn with me sometimes and has even been caught riding once or twice but he'd much rather be home with his xbox or his pen and paper games than out in the sun.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Great Breella! That's a pretty swell deal :wink:



dbarabians said:


> Skyseternal, my former post was meant in jest.
> I have plenty of friends in both sexes.
> I however, do not belong to any riding club, or use any arenas.
> When I do ride though I prefer to ride alone.
> *It is my down time and I spend hours talking to others about their problems. If the horse starts talking then I'm the one with the problem. LOL* Shalom


LOL the bold part, classy 

Good for not riding in arenas. Some of us are kind of stuck with what we got  Don't see how that applies for "where are the guys" 

Or are you trying to say they are out with their horses hiding in the wilderness wearing nothing but a loin cloth, battling mountain lions and running down bears while the girls are playing it safe and Boringville in the indoor or outdoor arena with their tight breeches?

 See I can be funny too.



Ian McDonald said:


> I see nothing wrong with being both.


Personal experience leads to the guy trying to impress me landing on his *** in the sand as his horse stands above him with that "You are a moron" look on their face.

I don't dig it  But whatever floats your bamboo.

I go to ride, not fawn over guys. The only guy I fawn over is my horse, because he is pretty darn handsome...and white.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> ]Personal experience leads to the guy trying to impress me


Better them than me.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> I agree. All the men that I know with horses have them at home with them and the riding we do is rarely planned out very much. It's typically more like "let's see what's on the other side of those woods/that hill/that road/etc." Sometimes we can go for hours, sometimes we hit an impasse and have to take another route, sometimes we get lost...but with good trail mares, we _never_ have to stop and ask directions to get back home ;-)


Want to quote you again, after coming back to this thread post icecream, I can now focus .

I actually do that too! I love exploring on Sky's back or even off horse. If I could I'd ride Sky all day long (this is a horse forum, people) across the country but he's not quite fit for that nor did we have the trails to explore as such. We can do a 3 hour ride and that's about it atm  But hey it beats arena work. 

We don't get lost though. I am a trail navigating queen, lol. 

So it's not just the guys that do that! That's a huge part of why I really love horse riding. Trails are amazing. Sporadic trail adventures are even better!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Or are you trying to say they are out with their horses hiding in the wilderness wearing nothing but a loin cloth, battling mountain lions and running down bears while the girls are playing it safe and Boringville in the indoor or outdoor arena with their tight breeches?
> 
> See I can be funny too.


I can't say if that was what dbar. was getting at, but with the exception of when I lived in Europe that has been pretty much the case for about 40 years. Not really "hiding" in the wilderness :lol:, but it's by far a more interesting place to ride. Well, I never saw any of the guys in a loin cloth, but suppose in some areas it might have been possible :lol:. There aren't many mountain lions east of the Mississippi where I've done most of my riding (and those that are are almost certainly protected by law) and I'm certainly not going to run down a bear, even if my horse would (which I'm certain she wouldn't) :lol:. Although I'm sure there were mountain lions around back when I was in AZ, but I never came across any.

I guess the point is that guys generally (there are always exceptions) perfer not riding around a ring or the same trails. We'll go for what's more interesting or challanging or adventurous. So if you want to find most of the guys you'll need to get off the beaten path (probably easier to just ask some guys where they ride :lol, because that's where we're more likely to be.

The wonderful equestrian lady who taught me to ride would be dismayed if she saw the riding I do today (if she's still alive). She was a great teacher, but after teaching me balance she could have saved her time, since almost nothing else she taught was used after 1971. The US offered a new world of riding for me that was far and away more fun and challanging than the Dressage, Jump, etc.... disciplines that had been available to me. I found that nothing in a ring measured up to working cattle or spending a 3 day weekend riding about 100 miles with only what you carry on your horse. Even getting together with the guys and practicing mounted marksmanship. These are things that you don't find many women doing, although there have been a few.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Always have had a thing for a man on a horse. My partner rides trackwork, I don't think I'd be able to cope with a guy who couldn't participate in my horsey blah (80% of my total blah)


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

My boyfriend looks SO good when he rides my horse. I keep asking him if he wants to trot, though, and he always says no. It's because I have a horse who likes to bolt. 8P


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

There are alot of men that ride. I ride everyday. We just dont go to the fancy barns and ride. I normaly ride by myself or with the wife. I work with my own horses at my house. I dont even like going to saddle clubs to much women drama and women who cant ride telling me im doing something wrong, because that is not how the instructor says to do it. 
There are a ton of guys that ride in the events i do. It is about even men to women.


----------



## Tia And Pretty (Jun 15, 2012)

My boyfriend rides... He trains horses.. He actually rode my Pretty yesterday! 

(We are in Texas, maybe we could get them together as riding buddies!) 
We are in search of a horse for him right now, as his last one... well his last one was a long story xD


----------



## jfmnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

I've been pleasantly surprised to find a few guys at the barn where I ride, but I definitely feel like I'm in the minority. My other hobbies are total sausage fests (flying planes, skydiving, hang gliding), so it's actually a nice contrast, but it would probably be healthier for the sport if there were more men involved. I know my guy friends have been receptive to western riding and trail riding, but most of the barns in my area are show/english only, which is definitely part of the problem. The places that offer trail rides often don't try to get people to come back for lessons and progress towards being "real" riders. It's interesting to see the contrast with other sports like flying and skydiving, where there seems to be more organization around "hooking" people with an appealing first-time experience, then making the transition to learning and mastery more seamless.

I actually broke up with my girlfriend in part because she didn't like me spending time riding on weekends when "we could be together". 

Just my .000002


----------



## Tia And Pretty (Jun 15, 2012)

jfmnyc said:


> I actually broke up with my girlfriend in part because she didn't like me spending time riding on weekends when "we could be together".
> 
> Just my .000002


I broke up with my ex boyfriend for the same reason!! XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

jfmnyc said:


> I actually broke up with my girlfriend in part because she didn't like me spending time riding on weekends when "we could be together".
> 
> Just my .000002





Tia And Pretty said:


> I broke up with my ex boyfriend for the same reason!! XD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Good riddance! Too clingy.. people need their independent time too and riding is very fun.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Haha,I have a male friend that I ride with all the time.He works for an outfitting company in the fall and has three horses himself. He would ride our young gelding, Mesa. Although the last ride Mesa managed to dehorse him LOL. 

I have to say Male riders or even males that like horses are hard to find!


----------



## SRich (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd love to find a guy my age that rides or at least likes horses! Unfortunately all of the guys I know who ride are either older gentlemen or family members.


----------



## jfmnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Good riddance! Too clingy.. people need their independent time too and riding is very fun.


Absolutely. I could only see it getting worse over time if I didn't end it. 

Now I've got my leased horse, all I need is a girlfriend - take a number ladies!


----------



## Tia And Pretty (Jun 15, 2012)

jfmnyc said:


> Absolutely. I could only see it getting worse over time if I didn't end it.
> 
> Now I've got my leased horse, all I need is a girlfriend - take a number ladies!


Haha very nice xD 

I am happy I found Jonathan  we are on the search for him a horse he can work with (wants something with a little attitude but that I'd be comfortable riding since my broken neck )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WIRider (Jul 26, 2012)

Just wanted to chime in and say that there are men around here. I've been in love with riding horses since I was 6, but out of the horse light for about 5 years now and just getting back into it. So where I am the type to prefer just getting on and riding, this forum does have a lot of training tips, working tips, and all around just general tips for horse care. Not to mention the place I keep my horse is about 80% teenage girls. I don't know about the rest of the guys here, but I have a hard time getting a straight answer from them, and there are only 2 other guys at the barn. So, this forum has its benefits, but I can also attest to the guys who just want to ride. That's me, I don't do shows, I ride western, i do trails, and used to do contesting (barrels, poles, etc.). I can't stand an english saddle and eventing bores me to tears. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

As a male I have very little patience when it comes to riding around and around in an arena.
If i can keep my but in the saddle and ride any gait I want I can ride.
I am not concerned about the position of my hands, feet, or if i am on the right diagnol..{i don't post}. 
I might not be riding technically correct but the horse has to be able to buck very hard to throw me.
I always find it ammusing when I encounter anyone that has ridden for a long time that has never galloped, ridden bareback, cannot sit a trot, yet has trophies and regional or in one case National titles. Shalom


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

I do ride in arenas....to rope, or help with the daughter's drill team...other than that I would much prefer to be riding "out" somewhere....there are a lot of male riders here in W TX, but I doubt if many ride at any "barns", there are some in the two different riding clubs here -- they mostly get together for playdays and trailrides. I rarely get from work to home without seeing a truck/trailer with horses ....with a male or males in the cab...

As was said earlier, we(males) don't hang out on forums much, or care to get into converstations about one's riding atire, or other such topics...I do, however like the abundance of info one can gleam from this site!!!


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Yup, there's males, I'm one!


----------

